# Anti-Virenprogramm zerlegt Windows



## Newsfeed (6 September 2008)

Virenscanner von Trend Micro scheinen nach einem Pattern-Update bei einigen Benutzern wichtige Windows-Systemdateien fälschlicherweise als Schädlinge erkannt und gelöscht zu haben - mit fatalen Folgen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

